# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  DaBrEM, Dalian - Bremen Electric Mobility, German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence, Kaiserslautern, Saarbruecken, Bremen, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence

Home page - robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/projects/dabrem.html

----------


## Airicist

DaBrEM – Dalian-Bremen Electric Mobility

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Four modiefied off-the-shelf electric vehicles for autonomous driving in the road train.

----------

